# Holzeffekt!



## Spin the Wheel (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

 Ich kämpfe gerade an einer Broschüre für mein Maturaprojekt! Es handelt sich um ein Holzgewerbe! Da kam mir die geistreiche Idee, dass eine Holzmaserung bzw. Holzstruktur gut passen würde.

 Hat irgendwer nen Plan wie man das angeht? Vielleicht könnte man das dann auch mit einem 3D Objekt verbinden und in den Hintergrund schmeißen ;-)

 Erbitte um Rat

 DANKE


----------



## extracuriosity (18. Oktober 2004)

Falls dir PS CS zur Verfügung steht, kannst du mal mit Fasern bei den Renderingfiltern experimentieren. Ansonsten irgendwo eine fertige Textur runterladen.


----------



## German (18. Oktober 2004)

In der Aktionenpalette auf den Pfeil klicken,
Aktionen laden...: Strukturen.atn


----------



## Spin the Wheel (18. Oktober 2004)

Ahm danke einmal für die Antwort nur glaub ich, dass ich nicht im richtigen Film bin! Hab PS Elements und finde leider deinen Lösungsvorschlag für Strukturen nicht! Vielleicht könntest du mir noch sagen welche Version du besitzt! Danke 

tüdeldü


----------



## Boromir (19. Oktober 2004)

Datei-neu 200x600 Transparent
Vordergrundfarbe hellbraun, Hintergrundfarbe dunkelbraun.
Filter-Renderingfilter-Wolken
Filter-Störungsfilter-Störungen hinzufügen (10, Gauß Normal, Monochrom)
Filter-Weichzeichnungsfilter-Bewegungsunschärfe (-90°, Distanz 40)
Filter-Verzerrungsfilter Polarkoordinaten (Polar->Rechteckig)
Drücke Strg+T (skalieren) ziehe nach oben und unten Enter.
Filter Scharfzeichnungsfilter Scharfzeichnen (evtl. 2x)
Fertig.
Wenn du willst kannst du das als Muster festlegen und eine ganze Wand damit täfeln.

Gruß

Boromir
Bsp:


----------

